# Butterfree's Math Doodles



## Butterfree (Jun 26, 2008)

So yeah, I'm on the IMO team again this year, which means math training, which means doodling! :o As always, these are not refined pieces for the most part, so there's not much use giving them serious criticism.

Sad Eevee
I can't help finding this _adorable_. Even if it's weird.

Weird Ultra-Chibified Pokémon that Look Like Zombies
I do love the Eevee, though. And the Umbreon. It all originated from the Pikachu; I randomly drew something that looked like a Pikachu head with huge ears and from there proceeded to give it that odd round body and finally to draw a few other Pokémon in approximately the same style. I just now noticed that the Pikachu has no cheeks. I knew there was something weird about it.

Phoenix Wright's Hair
This is after several failed attempts and a very large number of failed attempts at Edgeworth's hair. At least it does look a little bit like his hair!

Not Phoenix
Yeah, this was originally supposed to be Phoenix but it turned out looking like somebody else.

Definitely Not Phoenix
Somehow this was also originally supposed to be Phoenix, but I'm not sure how because it turned out looking absolutely nothing like him at all. I do kind of like it, though.

Phoenix :o
Yeah, this was rather quick and random. Also random very doodley Yanni Yogi who looks nothing like himself and an attempt to split Phoenix's hair into distinct parts which could be drawn individually to make it look approximately like his hair is supposed to if the guidelines were erased afterwards.

Elephant
I drew it really tiny. I don't really know why I decided to draw a very un-detailed elephant.

Leg
Butterfree draws something HUMAN? Gasp! I actually kinda like it. Except it's missing nails and stuff. And a body attached to it. Then again, the leg appears to be naked, so maybe I shouldn't go there.

Vaguely Humanoid Figure
Zomg it's naked. :o Except it's mostly just a silhouette. It has the shadow of BOOBS. Just to express my failure at human anatomy.

Sitting Woman
Also naked. And faceless. And drawn so small that the head has two distinct outlines. But I kinda like this anyway.

Woman in Cape Seen from Above
I have no idea either. That odd narrow line is a hair that was on the scanner. :<

Lapras
A Lapras looking evil. I've never drawn Lapras before and naturally had no reference, so it looks very off in general and has no horn.

May
The Quest for the Legends one, not the anime one. I think it's the best May I've drawn; I like how the position of the hair makes her look evil. Unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately), only half of her feet could fit on the paper and the scanner cut the rest off. I think I'm going to make a sprite out of this.

Alan, Charlie and Vicky
Alan from my fic with his Charmander and Misdreavus. His legs look really short in proportion to his body and he looks weird in general thanks to my failure at humans. I might make a sprite out of this too, tweaking the leg length and such.

Running Mark
And finally, Mark, also from that fic. Has no mouth because I fail at mouths and a really weird-positioned belt and no pupils and a stiff pose and and and. There are so many problems with this I'll probably not make a sprite out of it.

Sandslash
I randomly drew a couple of lines, realized, "Hey, those look kind of like Sandslash's claws," and proceeded to add on to them. Then I realized I have no idea how to draw Sandslash and decided not to ruin it by attempting any more of its body. It needs bigger eyes and a whole bunch of things, but I think the pose could actually look cool if I was at all capable of pulling it off.

...I need to go finish chapter 42 already.


----------



## Forgotten (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG!

They are so cute!! ^^


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 26, 2008)

I like the Chibis. :D
I think they're awesome, since I can't draw.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 26, 2008)

...I can't believe I forgot the only halfway decent thing I was scanning.

Okay. This actually IS a somewhat refined piece, what with the shading and all.







I like how this came out.

EDIT: I also forgot this random Charmeleon head:


----------



## Flora (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, May looks slightly evil in the drawing. O_O

Nice evil Lapras. ^^


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 26, 2008)

You know what, I really like how you draw.  I think I like the Sandslash and Letal (that's a Letal, right? >x<) the best.  Your shading is very nice. :3  and I like the paws.

Keep it up~<3


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 26, 2008)

I like the Letal. The shading looks just right on the back.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 26, 2008)

Those zombie-ish ones are the cutest things _ever._ I like the Umbreon and Espeon especially~


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 27, 2008)

May looks like she's gonna punch me in the face. D:

The Lapras is nice, too, if it doesn't look like it's going to eat me...

I love your art anyways. Keep it up~


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 27, 2008)

I really like that Letali... something, the finished one. Your drawings are actually quite adorable and I like how you draw a lot and shade, too. That finished-ish one looks so lovely, you should finish things more often!


----------



## kunikida. (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooh, I like them all... May looks like she's ready to kill me though... BRING IT ON! Anyway, I really like this stuff.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jul 2, 2008)

Argh! They're JPG! I thought you said "No JPG!" Well, you are the admin, you pick...


----------



## Sireafi (Jul 2, 2008)

.JPG is used more often for drawing because it squeezes in the size of a much larger image. For sprites, its best to use .PNG because they're small and you really want them in clear quality.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 2, 2008)

Whoo, lots of replies. :3 I'm still being lazy, but I'll hopefully scan all the billion Godots I've been attempting to draw later if I can get around to it. Thanks for all the comments, and I'll try to shade more stuff.



			
				Terry T. said:
			
		

> Argh! They're JPG! I thought you said "No JPG!" Well, you are the admin, you pick...


...I have never said "No JPEG" in any context outside that of sprites. Sprites are pixel art with a limited palette; thus image formats with a limited palette that save the image with every pixel as it's meant to be are appropriate for sprites. These are scanned drawings, and as it happens the case with drawings, photographs, etc. is that nobody cares about the individual pixels and the most important part is to convey the shape and color of the image accurately, which is what JPEG is made for. It blurs the image slightly, which defeats the whole point of pixel art, but is hardly noticeable on large, soft-shaded images (depending on the JPEG quality).

See, you can't just grab a rule like "No JPG" and accept it at face value without considering _why_ and _when_ it would apply. Otherwise you're at risk of applying it incorrectly.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 2, 2008)

Well said, ButterMacFree. I like the Letal. And the part-Sandslash. And all of the rest. *sobs uncontrollably about his own mediocre drawing skills*


----------



## Mercury (Jul 20, 2008)

I think all of them are awesome, especially the chibi ones! They're so cute!


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 20, 2008)

You should so make one of those zombie chibis your avatar.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 27, 2009)

Megabump!

These are from this semester at school.

What happens when I get really bored and have the blank space below my schedule in front of me while not in an artistic mood
Mostly for fun, since the only artwork in it is pretty awful. Mostly it's a collection of quotes and memes from all over the place plus a train of thought concerning Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga, Final Fantasy VII, and a fandomsecret about how somebody read the title of the book "Furies of Calderon" by Jim Butcher wrong.

Two Butterfree
Actually drawn to test my hypothesis about how to get the shape of Butterfree's wings just right (generally that's a bit of a trial and error process for me). I've been half-toying with the idea of making some sort of a Butterfree tutorial.

Charizard
I actually really like this, even though it has some issues; I'm thinking about making it the 2,500,000 front page hits splash. The observant might notice that for no particular reason, the anatomy is based on the design of the Yellow version Charizard sprite - most obvious in the wings.

A couple of Eevee, a couple of disturbing attempts at Suicune, and some body parts from D/P legendaries
Because I get carried away when I start drawing in class.

Weird Mew and another one
Oh, God, these are so utterly anatomically wrong.

Weird Ninetales
No, I'm not sure what I was on.

Spinda! And spirals! And Edgeworth's hair! And Letal! And letters! And an eraser! And my pencil case (though you can't really tell what it is)! And random differentiation!
...why was I doing random math in psychology class? The world may never know.

Charmander
Look! I shaded something! Usually I can't draw Charmander, so I'm more proud of this than I should be.

Pikachu
Also shaded. It's weird, but I sort of like how it came out anyway.

Aaaand a random, quick attempt at Cacturne
Probably very wrong, what with the lack of reference and not having made a habit of squinting at the precise anatomy of Cacturne.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 27, 2009)

> Two Butterfree
> Actually drawn to test my hypothesis about how to get the shape of Butterfree's wings just right (generally that's a bit of a trial and error process for me). I've been half-toying with the idea of making some sort of a Butterfree tutorial.


These two are adoreable! The only thing I'd say is that the neck doesn't seem to be attatched to the body on the first, and the arms/hands look to small on the second. But as I said, adoreable nonetheless.



> Charizard
> I actually really like this, even though it has some issues; I'm thinking about making it the 2,500,000 front page hits splash. The observant might notice that for no particular reason, the anatomy is based on the design of the Yellow version Charizard sprite - most obvious in the wings.


Not much to say on this one, other than it looks great. The head seems a little large but that could just be me and my tendancy to slap bald people round the head. Friendly ones, mind you.



> A couple of Eevee, a couple of disturbing attempts at Suicune, and some body parts from D/P legendaries
> Because I get carried away when I start drawing in class.


Hm. Are these... Dialga, Darkrai, Floatzel/Buizel, and Palkia? The attempts on Suicune look great and undisturbing, and the Eevee's are cute, mainly the one on the right.



> Weird Mew and another one
> Oh, God, these are so utterly anatomically wrong.


While the first looks a bit too humanoid for Mew, the second looks great. Anyway, I've seen much more anatomically wrong mew coughcoughgreenmewspritehackhack



> Weird Ninetales
> No, I'm not sure what I was on.


I don't find it weird in the slightest. In fact, I rather like it.



> Spinda! And spirals! And Edgeworth's hair! And Letal! And letters! And an eraser! And my pencil case (though you can't really tell what it is)! And random differentiation!
> ...why was I doing random math in psychology class? The world may never know.


Too many random things to comment on. Eheh.



> Charmander
> Look! I shaded something! Usually I can't draw Charmander, so I'm more proud of this than I should be.


aaah ive ran out of praiseful comments



> Pikachu
> Also shaded. It's weird, but I sort of like how it came out anyway.


Dannichu is going to love this. :D



> Aaaand a random, quick attempt at Cacturne
> Probably very wrong, what with the lack of reference and not having made a habit of squinting at the precise anatomy of Cacturne.


It seems alright anatomically. I think that the eyes are kind of odd, though.


----------



## PK (Feb 28, 2009)

The doodles you do in math are like forty times better then anything I doodle in math.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 28, 2009)

> ...why was I doing random math in psychology class? The world may never know.


You say these are maths doodles, though! False advertising! >:(


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 28, 2009)

They're all so cuteful~

And I love the way you do Eevee... *sighs at own drawing skills*


----------



## Black hood (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, awesomepicsareawesome. I really like the butterfree couple, they're done just so well. The Letal please say I got that right is awesome, so awesome.

And why is the ninetiles wierd? It looks fine to me. :)


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 1, 2009)

In my eyes those are art not doodles
*groans at crappy handwriting and lack of skills*

Ninetails does look fine with me,she looks cool


----------

